# rooster needs a home



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

i live in texas close to oklahoma and have a rooster that needs to go due to me living in the city. he was suppose to be a hen. im asking $15hes solid black chlocin


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would put an ad on craigs list. But good luck finding someone to pay for a rooster. They'r usually free.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Handsome looking boy!


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

do you want him? my mom wants to cook him


----------

